# Risk of open relay?



## CathyAnn (Sep 26, 2006)

What is the risk if a server can be an open relay? Would there be risks to the individual sites and information, etc?

Thank you.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

The main risk is that your mail server would be used to send spam. This will either get your IP banned from many other mail servers, or if it's a home connection, you'll probably get in trouble with your ISP as sending spam is a violation of most TOS agreements.


----------



## CathyAnn (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you Skie. That is how I understood it, but I wanted a confirmation.


----------

